
Here comes Harmony: AI sex robots with new 'X-Mode' ship in September - pseudolus
https://www.cnet.com/news/harmony-ai-sex-robots-with-x-mode-from-abyss-creations-ship-in-september/
======
yhoneycomb
Cool, but I wish prostitution were legal as well

